# Hi all Is my puppy food any good



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

Just wondering my 4 month old German shepherd puppy is on James wellbeloved puppy food but someone told me tht loads of puppy foods have high fat and protein and told me to switch to chappie and James wellbeloved should I i need help can anyone tell me wht is best


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Puppies need high fat & protein for growth :2thumb:. If your puppy is doing well on JW & you are happy paying for it then i can't see any problem to be honest :2thumb:. There are plenty of cheaper foods out there that will still give the right protein/fat content that's needed by your pup to grow into a big strong healthy adult :2thumb:.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi there

I have a Belgium/German shepherd cross. She has a very delicate stomach we've used the Surrey pet supplies own brand for a long time and it's awesome stuff Surrey Pet Supplies in my opinion it's better & cheaper then all the big brand names.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

lorrainem said:


> Just wondering my 4 month old German shepherd puppy is on James wellbeloved puppy food but someone told me tht loads of puppy foods have high fat and protein and told me to switch to chappie and James wellbeloved should I i need help can anyone tell me wht is best


if you look on the side of the bag it will tell you what the contents are = protein and fat are important for gowning pups - Chappie is crappie imo


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

puppies need fat and protein for growth, you need to feed pup a decent puppy food to begin with.

at a year old or so you can change pup onto any old tat once the important growth is done.

chappy dried isnt a bad food for adult dogs, better than wagg or bakers, no good for puppies though.

my pup is on chudleys puppy complete and is doing very well on it, lovely shiny coat and steady growth


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

james wellbeloved is my complete food of choice, i just couldnt afford it for my dog, if you can afford that i'd stick to it, royal canin would be my first choice but i'm definitely too skint for that.

i used supadog sensative for my dog which he did very well on


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

My Staffie was on James Wellbeloved dried food, well she technically still is, and we've never had any issues with it.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> puppies need fat and protein for growth, you need to feed pup a decent puppy food to begin with.
> 
> *at a year old or so you can change pup onto any old tat once the important growth is done*.
> 
> ...


I completely disagree with this


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lol. 
if we all had the same opinion theres wouldnt be any forums, and if all dogs did ok on the same food there`d only be one make.

chappie isnt that bad, at least its not full of colourings and other tat.

puppies need puppy food for healthy growth, 
i prefer to go for a middle range one, probly because one of mine grew too big, too fast on top of the range stuff and had major health problems and a shorter life from it.

adult dog food is for maintenance.
so a lower protein/fat one is fine.
does depend on the dog and what you`re using it for though surely? 
a pet dog is fine on chappie, dr johns, omega etc
an active worker or a greyhound wants one with highter fat etc. for energy.

an adult pet dog on a food thats too rich can suffer from skin problens very easily.

betas pretty good stuff too.

if you do change his food though, do it very gradually, so as to not upset him.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I just dont agree with the any old tat aspect - there are many good quality dog foods that provide a good balance of nutrition. Different breeds of dogs have different requirement dependant on breed, size level of activity etc.

I have a working lab, a lucher and a terrier and they each have different nutritional needs - I couldnt feed the same "Old tat" to all of them and expect them to remain as healthy as they are is all I am saying

I am not a sucker for a brand name and there are several lower priced alternatives to expensive know makes - It is a matter of research, understanding requirements and ingredients


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> I just dont agree with the any old tat aspect - there are many good quality dog foods that provide a good balance of nutrition. Different breeds of dogs have different requirement dependant on breed, size level of activity etc.
> 
> I have a working lab, a lucher and a terrier and they each have different nutritional needs - I couldnt feed the same "Old tat" to all of them and expect them to remain as healthy as they are is all I am saying
> 
> I am not a sucker for a brand name and there are several lower priced alternatives to expensive know makes - It is a matter of research, understanding requirements and ingredients


i think thats what the OP was asking


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

Thank you for your advice royal canin is the same company as james wellbeloved


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> Thank you for your advice royal canin is the same company as james wellbeloved


so is mars and pedigree i think...


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi I used Orijen puppy food. I have now moved my dog onto Orijen adult and we are very happy with it.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

deadmansfinger said:


> Hi I used Orijen puppy food. I have now moved my dog onto Orijen adult and we are very happy with it.


at £60 for 13.5kg i wont be using that any time soon...


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

Whts tht for I only pay 47 for my food


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

royal canin and james wellbeloved sold by the same people down south but totally different food.
not pedigree brands though?
i buy catfood from them, imo royal canin is better than jwb


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

It can't be better it's the same company as james wellbeloved


----------



## jaimeomg (Sep 27, 2010)

I also feed my dog Orijen and love how he does on it. It's a bit more expensive than others but for the difference in quality I feel it is definitely worth it. After all, I'm sure we don't skimp on spending on our reptiles/fish/amphibians, so why feed your dog rubbish? (My cat also gets Orijen...)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> It can't be better it's the same company as james wellbeloved


it can be, its two separate types of food... mars bars dont taste like pedigree chum do they?

they are very similar, and made by the same company you expect the same standards, but they are different kinds of food.


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> at £60 for 13.5kg i wont be using that any time soon...


I have a chihuahua so it doesn't work out very expensive at all :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

deadmansfinger said:


> I have a chihuahua so it doesn't work out very expensive at all :lol2:


that makes a HUGE difference...


----------

